# Pixie Frogs



## equuskat (Nov 22, 2008)

What is a reasonable price for one?  I am interested in buying a pixie, but I don't wanna get ripped off...


----------



## halfwaynowhere (Nov 22, 2008)

I see them go for between 20-30, usually...


----------



## equuskat (Nov 22, 2008)

thank you very much


----------



## blazetown (Nov 23, 2008)

That sounds about right. Watch out for things your frog could easily accidentally ingest like gravel and tiny sticks etc. My big girl died a few years ago from eating gravel.


----------



## kupo969 (Nov 23, 2008)

halfwaynowhere said:


> I see them go for between 20-30, usually...


For a small frog


----------



## bhamgreg (Nov 23, 2008)

i thought abotu gettign a pixie frog last month.

but there little more than a stomache with eyes.


----------



## equuskat (Nov 23, 2008)

yeah, I think that the whole "stomach with eyes" thing is rather appealing - or at least amusing.  lol

Anyway, I've decided to wait to buy one.


----------



## arachnocat (Nov 23, 2008)

They're pretty cool. They hide a lot when they're little. They like to burrow. Right now mine has burrowed into the bottom of flower pot I have in his tank. They are awesome beasts when they're older. I've seen adult males sell for $350. They grow really fast though so it doesn't take them long to reach adult size.


----------



## P. Novak (Nov 23, 2008)

I got a ~4.5" male and a ~3.5" female pair for $35 off of craigslist  These guys do like to hide alot at this size, but when it's feeding time it is well worth it!


----------



## P. Novak (Nov 23, 2008)

Here's some pics of Kermit and Miss Piggy.


----------



## OldHag (Nov 23, 2008)

I wish there was a way to sex them... like roaches.  I have one that I keep thinking is female.. then it will wake me up at 2am with a croak or three...So then I think Male?? Maybe?? But then I see pictures of ones that are supposedly female and change my mind.. UGH
The two in the picture Novak posted both look female to me...  

I bought mine for $20 at a reptile show when it was about as big around as a quarter. They grow SUPER fast!! Its Fun!!!

Here's a picture of Lurch..he.. erm.. she is so cute!!


----------



## arachnocat (Nov 23, 2008)

You can tell by the size of their head usually. The females have tiny heads compared to their body. The males head is about the same size as their body like your guy. He sure is cute!


----------



## OldHag (Nov 23, 2008)

Ya think its male???  He does croak at night.. sometimes... I would be tickled pink if it was male!  Of course, I would love it no matter what. Ive always had pacman frogs.. these are SO much more fun! I just wanna pick it up and squeeze it! ( I dont touch of course)

Katy, DO get one for sure!! They are absolutly adorable in everyway possible and then some!


----------



## equuskat (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm definitely going to get one, just not right away.    I am gonna wait till I have some other things sorted out.  After seeing all of these pics, though, I wanna go out and get one right now.  haha


----------



## kupo969 (Nov 23, 2008)

@OldHag: Only males croak. Also, yours is pretty small to sex. Although if you do hear it croaking then ya got a male.

@Katy: You won't regret it , get one now!


----------



## P. Novak (Nov 23, 2008)

Why do you think mine are both female? The bigger one holds alot of water, and when it actually releases it, it looks alot like yours. I believe it croaks at night as well, but I can't be too sure.


----------



## OldHag (Nov 23, 2008)

P. Novak said:


> Why do you think mine are both female? The bigger one holds alot of water, and when it actually releases it, it looks alot like yours. I believe it croaks at night as well, but I can't be too sure.


I thought so because they both have heads about the same size demention wise to their bodies. But then again Im a total SPAZ at sexing pixie frogs. I get it wrong at least 90% of the time.
I just said yours both look female to me...showing how horrible I am at sexing them.

As to the croaking. Mine will croak (?) a few times every so often. Its a funny noise.. But I hear that females will sometimes make noise.. ugh. I dont know.


----------



## arachnocat (Nov 24, 2008)

Males will croak by themselves. Females usually only croak if you startle them or you're disturbing them by having your hand in the tank or something.


----------

